# News From Larry @Ammo



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

New Video coming very soon ....Should be pretty special

This is a 1997 McLaren GTR LT 1 of 9 produced. We spent 138 hours detailing it and it won the Spirit of the Qual Award at the Qual Lodge Concours. The video should be pretty epic. ....Watch this Space


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Where is coming? on his channel?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So here you go


----------



## crash486 (Apr 6, 2015)

Spectacular!
Congratulations.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

What a machine..:argie::argie: The level of detail that went into that was breathtaking.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What an amazing video, the attention to detail is staggering.:buffer:


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

Would be nice to be involved in that kind of a project! He also has $10 off international shipping until 10am eastern US time for anyone wanting stuff.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That just made my DAY:argie:
Having the right tools, products, and most of all the right environment, makes it a lot easier to detail a car of that nature :thumb: the attention to detail that was carried out was astonishing, KB little tricks of his trade shows how much this man is highly regarded as one of the true founders of Detailing, and also Larry for his skills in detailing and knowledge:thumb:
Great video to watch.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Epic video, love all of Larry's vids. Epic car!


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I cast it to my TV...half hour of bliss...in 5.1 




Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Loved the video... Couldn't resist ordering a couple of bottles of Ammo Hydrate. I can't wait to pick them up on my next trip across the pond.


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

What a great watch, thanks.


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Brilliant enjoyed that 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Off topic but where can I get one of them little torches ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

What a fantastic video so enjoyed it.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Talidan said:


> Off topic but where can I get one of them little torches ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Off the top of my head CYC, Elite Car care etc all stock the Rupes Pen. I think it's around the £40 mark. Cracking wee torch for small areas.


----------

